# I'm still alive...  (pearl jam docet)



## Hedar (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi all!

I'm back, after a long pause (4 months ? )

I'm Riccardo, from Italy, I'm an EMT Voluntary for Italian Red Cross.
In my country 911 ( 118 in Italy) is menaged by Red Cross, directly by Ministry of Interior.

I'm sorry to be gone for 4 months, but I had a great regret, my partner left me after 7 years, without reasons... She told me "I have become a magistrate, this relationship of affection will not let me study with tranquility"...

Now I'm alone but happy... I'm planning a trip in USA, my ex did not want to fly and I've never been able to come in USA...

First of all I need to find a destination, my journey is not a holiday, I'd like to relocate in USA, to start a new life.
Someone could help me and suggest somewhere?

Thank you all

PS: Anna, I',m still alive... maybe...


----------



## EMTWintz (Oct 8, 2008)

Where would you like to relocate? Popular place full of excitement, or some place more mellow and laid back?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 8, 2008)

*Hey you!!!!*

II KNEW YOU WERE!!!  Welcome back!!   So are you coming for just a visit or planing to work here for a while??


----------



## Hastings (Oct 8, 2008)

Hedar said:


> She told me "I have become a magistrate, this relationship of affection will not let me study with tranquility"...



I know this is just the result of rough English, but I wanted to point out that the above statement is the most romantic break-up I have ever heard. Such a beautiful way of saying it.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 8, 2008)

Come to Florida! 

We have everything. Hurricanes, draughts, alligators and alcohol.

We have busy city life (Orlando or any of the big cities) or a rural country life (Osteen, Umatilla, parts of Oveido, Christmas)

We have all kinds of attractions, Disney World, Sea World, Busch Gardens, Universal Studios, Gator Land, the Everglades, the Orlando Science Center, Leu Gardens, beautiful parks and lakes, you are just a days drive down to Key West which is like Bahamas with out needing a passport (though the drive is scary... I have never had so many panic attacks while driving!) 

And 99% of our EMS service is PAID EMS service.

And where else in the world are they building a Harry Potter theme park!?


----------



## marineman (Oct 8, 2008)

Sasha you're missing the most important thing that Florida doesn't have. *SNOW*


----------



## Sasha (Oct 8, 2008)

marineman said:


> Sasha you're missing the most important thing that Florida doesn't have. *SNOW*



We have snow in Disney during December!


----------



## Oregon (Oct 8, 2008)

marineman said:


> Sasha you're missing the most important thing that Florida doesn't have. *SNOW*



Or mountains, to put the snow on.
It snowed while I was taking a mental health drive up in the mountains a day or two ago.

Come to the Pacific Northwest!  The pay is not so good, and it costs the Earth to go to school, but I've traveled the world and there is no place I'd rather be.
Not a place to be if you are afraid of volcanoes, though.


----------



## sixmaybemore (Oct 9, 2008)

Oregon said:


> Or mountains, to put the snow on.
> It snowed while I was taking a mental health drive up in the mountains a day or two ago.
> 
> Come to the Pacific Northwest!  The pay is not so good, and it costs the Earth to go to school, but I've traveled the world and there is no place I'd rather be.
> Not a place to be if you are afraid of volcanoes, though.



Or if you're afraid of earthquakes! 

When we moved to Philadelphia (we were there for a year) I went to a friends house, and she has books on her headboard. I was horrified. Who. in the right mind. would put BOOKS above their bed?? Then I remembered where I was. Not in Seattle! LOL.

Seriously though, the Pacific NW really is a great place to live. Bonus? No fire ants. No tornadoes. No hurricanes.


----------



## LE-EMT (Oct 9, 2008)

I would suggest arizona but its hot here there are lots of cacti..... Ummmm oh and we have a big hole in the ground.  Some people call it the grand canyon but its just a hole


----------



## Hedar (Oct 9, 2008)

EMTWintz said:


> Where would you like to relocate? Popular place full of excitement, or some place more mellow and laid back?



Uhm...  I don't like big cities, I live 26 miles from Milan, I don't ever go, I hate chaos, I prefer the medium-sized cities, are more liveable...




Airwaygoddess said:


> I KNEW YOU WERE!!!  Welcome back!!   So are you coming for just a visit or planing to work here for a while??  [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



I do not know yet, I need a change of life, I would try to make a holiday and see what I can do





Hastings said:


> I know this is just the result of rough English, but I wanted to point out that the above statement is the most romantic break-up I have ever heard. Such a beautiful way of saying it.



>_< great... I'll learn it... 




Sasha said:


> Come to Florida!
> We have everything. Hurricanes, draughts, alligators and alcohol.
> 99% of our EMS service is PAID EMS service.
> And where else in the world are they building a Harry Potter theme park!?



two good reasons, especially Harry Potter theme park! 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


Honestly ... I don't know if there's a place like Novara, my city, are in a plain 30 miles from the Alps and 50 miles from the sea ...
I'll like to live in a place not too hot, but the U.S. is so great that I should choose at random...


----------



## Sasha (Oct 9, 2008)

Hedar said:


> two good reasons, especially Harry Potter theme park!
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> ...



I know right!! The Harry Potter part of Universal Studios is supposed to be HUGE! It is going to dwarf Cinderellas castle in Disney! Im psyched! It will be open next year!!


----------



## firecoins (Oct 9, 2008)

Hedar said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm First of all I need to find a destination, my journey is not a holiday, I'd like to relocate in USA, to start a new life.
> Someone could help me and suggest somewhere?



New York City is a good but expensive area.  Lots Italian ex-patriots live here.


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 9, 2008)

South Seattle also has a large Italian community and some of the best Italian food markets anywhere


----------



## wxduff (Oct 9, 2008)

Go to Maine or Massachusetts...

That's where I'd be if I had a choice right now...


----------



## HeavyCrow (Oct 9, 2008)

North Carolina is a beautiful state...atleast worth a visit. We have several hundred miles of coastline....then you can drive 5 hours west and enjoy the mountains with plenty of snow in the winter. Our summers are warm, winters are cold...and we have the best BBQ in the country.


----------



## Hedar (Oct 9, 2008)

wow... There are many choises ...


I know that is too simple solution, but I think that my first trip will be in NY...
Just to start know USA... 

Someone of you live in NY?


----------



## wxduff (Oct 10, 2008)

The city, or the rest of the state?

I live in "the rest of" the state.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 10, 2008)

Hedar said:


> wow... There are many choises ...
> 
> 
> I know that is too simple solution, but I think that my first trip will be in NY...
> ...



I know its just a language barrier but you sound so cute when you type!!


----------



## Hedar (Oct 10, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I know its just a language barrier but you sound so cute when you type!!



Have patience. I studied English at school 12 years ago ...
Live in  U.S. is another good reason to learn to speak better English,
however, the important thing is understand me, and I think, all things considered, that my English is better than your Italian ^_^

Me cute... ?







maybe... only when I type!!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 10, 2008)

Hedar said:


> Have patience. I studied English at school 12 years ago ...
> Live in  U.S. is another good reason to learn to speak better English,
> however, the important thing is understand me, and I think, all things considered, that my English is better than your Italian ^_^
> 
> ...



I didnt mean it as an insult, I really didnt Im so sorry. I just thought it was sooooo adorable!

And yes, your English is far better than my Italian. The only Italian phrase I know is pepperoni pizza. 

And yes, you are very cute. I think Im in love. Sooooooo when you visiting Florida?  Kidding!!


----------



## EMTWintz (Oct 10, 2008)

Just hang a map of US, get dart, and throw. Go where the dart points ya.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 10, 2008)

*What time is it ????*

Good morning my friend!!!!


----------



## Hedar (Oct 10, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I didnt mean it as an insult, I really didnt Im so sorry. I just thought it was sooooo adorable!
> 
> And yes, your English is far better than my Italian. The only Italian phrase I know is pepperoni pizza.
> 
> And yes, you are very cute. I think Im in love. Sooooooo when you visiting Florida?  Kidding!!



eh eh eh . . .

1) Ok ok I'm joking too, I need an english  teacher...

2) Peperoni, not pepPeroni... I think you know a lot of italian words: Ciao, Amore, Spaghetti, Mamma.... LOL how boring... 

3) I'll try EMTWintz solution... If dart point Florida... You'll help me find an Hotel and I must see your ambulance! ^_^ NOT kidding :lol:


----------



## Hedar (Oct 10, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Good morning my friend!!!!



Hi! 

Morning...  Here is 5:30 PM.... almost Saturday ^_^


----------



## EMTWintz (Oct 10, 2008)

Hedar said:


> 3) I'll try EMTWintz solution... If dart point Florida... You'll help me find an Hotel and I must see your ambulance! ^_^ NOT kidding :lol:



Maybe try not to aim at Illinois. Flat land of nothing but beans, corn and cows. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Hedar (Oct 10, 2008)

EMTWintz said:


> Maybe try not to aim at Illinois. Flat land of nothing but beans, corn and cows. Trust me on this one.



ahahah

Something like Indiana... I've got a friend in La Grange IN, miles and miles of corn... The paradise of Mr. Kellogs...

Tomorrow I'll find my destination... Prepare yourself... B)


----------



## EMTWintz (Oct 10, 2008)

Hedar said:


> ahahah
> 
> Something like Indiana... I've got a friend in La Grange IN, miles and miles of corn... The paradise of Mr. Kellogs...
> 
> Tomorrow I'll find my destination... Prepare yourself... B)



yes very much like IN. As is IA and MO. But if you land in IL. Would be more than happy to lend a hand getting used the this corn maze I call home


----------



## KempoEMT (Oct 10, 2008)

*California!*

Come TO BEAUTIFUL SUNNY CALIFORNIA.  We got sun, we got snow, we got rain, we got Earthquakes (Occasionally)  We got Rural, we got Urban.  Where ever you go in California you'll find excitement.


----------



## Hedar (Oct 11, 2008)

I love California... but trip is too expansive... 

I think I'll visit Florida


----------



## firecoins (Oct 11, 2008)

Hedar said:


> wow... There are many choises ...
> 
> 
> I know that is too simple solution, but I think that my first trip will be in NY...
> ...



I live just north of the city.


----------



## Hedar (Oct 11, 2008)

Great!

Ok, now there are 2 choises...

New York   Vs   Florida (somewere...)

<_<

I need to find my way in november...  

30 days left...


----------



## firecoins (Oct 11, 2008)

If you pick NYC let me know.  Ill show you around.


----------



## Hedar (Oct 12, 2008)

firecoins said:


> If you pick NYC let me know.  Ill show you around.



Oh... Great! Thank you!


----------



## emtashleyb (Oct 18, 2008)

one place I do NOT suggest Jacksonville NC. This is the worst podunk little town on the face of the earth. I only volly here (or maybe not who the hell knows their rescue squad scares me lets me in never tells me if Im a member it was okay for me to have an expired certification I could still ride oh and people with NO certification what so ever maning the apparatus).


I do however suggest Baltimore MD. Anne Arundel county last time I was there was where you would be paid more than the other counties. Baltimore is an awesome place ecpeically if you want alot of colorful people to come into your medic. However if you want to work in the city I suggest learning spanish. I kick myself in the arse everyday for not paying attention in my spanish classes and now have no idea what they are saying except if they complain about a cat in their pants


----------

